# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Стриминговая платформа Play2Live успешно провела трансляцию первого в мире кибертурнира с призовым ф

## Labs

_Кибертурнир Play2Live CryptoMasters был приурочен к запуску_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_ с обновленным плеером и системой P2P CDN, запущенной в тестовом режиме во время трансляции мероприятия._

27 февраля, Минск, Беларусь — Play2Live, стриминговая платформа для геймеров и любителей киберспорта на базе технологии блокчейн, успешно провела трансляцию первого в мире киберспортивного турнира Play2Live CryptoMasers с призовым фондом в криптовалюте  — 2 000 000 LUC ($100 000).
В кибертурнире приняли участие восемь международных команд — семь приглашенных и одна по результатам открытой квалификации. Триумфатором чемпионата стала команда AGO (Польша), забрав главный приз 1 000 000 LUC ($50 000). На втором месте оказались Space Soldiers (Турция), получившие  400 000 LUC ($20 000), третье и четвертое место с призовыми фондами по 200 000 LUC ($10 000) заняли команды BIG (Германия) и GODSENT (Швеция).

В рамках демонстрации возможностей Play2Live MVP 2.0  во время турнира была протестирована технология P2P CDN, заявленная в Whitepaper компании. 
“Мы не просто справились с нагрузкой первого кибертурнира, но и провели успешное тестирование технологии P2P CDN, что позволило сохранить 30% трафика на отдельно взятой трансляции. Это открывает огромные перспективы с точки зрения заработка для пользователей платформы. Уже в июле мы планируем выпустить бета-версию, в которой пользователям будет доступен выбор этого канала монетизации”, — прокомментировал результаты трансляции Алексей Бурдыко, основатель и генеральный директор компании Play2Live.
Трансляция прошла на 16 языках и собрала более 950 тысяч просмотров и 120 тысяч уникальных пользователей. Благодаря большому географическому покрытию команда Play2Live протестировала доступ пользователей к платформе из Китая, Кореи, США, Германии, Франции, Турции, России, Балкан, Прибалтики и стран Восточной Европы.
При регистрации на p2l.tv первые 10 000 пользователей получают на счет входной бонус из 100 LUC Silver. Во время Play2Live CryptoMasters на платформе зарегистрировалось более 4 000 пользователей, которые приняли участие в турнирном голосовании благодаря блокчейн-архитектуре платформы. В голосовании было разыграно и распределено между победителями 35 000 LUC Silver.
Все токены LUC можно с легкостью конвертировать в другие криптовалюты или фиатные деньги через специальный обменный сервис/API после окончания token-sale Play2Live 14 марта в 17:00 UTC.
“Я думаю, что призовой фонд в криптовалюте — это новая и свежая тенденция. Обычно  люди относятся к криптовалютам с подозрением, но тем, кто на самом деле понимает, как это работает, легко найти в этом ценность и пользу. Именно поэтому организаторам P2L CryptoMasters удалось привлечь в турнир такие хорошие команды, ведь большинство получили персональное приглашение и согласились приехать в Минск, чтобы побороться за призовые токены”, — комментирует Матеуш Ковальчук, сооснователь и член совета правления киберспортивной команды AGO.
Мероприятие Play2Live CryptoMasters прошло 24-25 февраля в Минске и собрало под крышей Falcon Arena три тысячи посетителей. В организации кибертурнира приняли участие более 50 человек, а живая трансляция велась на 16 языках.
“Лишь редкие кибертурниры имеют трансляции на такое количество языков. У нас было 16 групп кастеров, с которыми мы работали напрямую. Это была сложная задача, но так как это был первый в мире кибертурнир с призовым фондом в криптовалюте, нам было важно дать возможность как можно более широкому кругу людей увидеть его на родном языке, где бы они ни находились. Киберспорт и блокчейн — предвестники будущего, и мы уверены что подобных турниров в скором времени будет намного больше”, — прокомментировал Игнат Бобрович, со-основатель компании TwogNation, технического партнера и организатора мероприятия в Минске.
Кибертурнир Play2Live CryptoMasters стал первым мероприятием с трансляцией на платформе p2l.tv. Чтобы быть в курсе всех будущих трансляций, подпишитесь на официальные каналы Play2Live в соцсетях и следите за обновлениями.

----------


## pApvel

Скажите пожалуйста https://smart-lab.ru/blog/705651.php тут достойные новостные ресурсы ?

----------

